# What is this?



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2021)

Another item from the barnsale i went to. It is obviously some sort of multi tool from the military. Anyone know more? No names or numbers on this one. Was a freebie.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mjbottle (Jun 14, 2021)

This is a shot in the dark, but i find it looks like a tire repair kit? Total guess though


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 14, 2021)

*I have one of these.  I believe it is an antique pocket tool kit.  You might find one or more on eBay to gauge value.*


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *I have one of these.  I believe it is an antique pocket tool kit.  You might find one or more on eBay to gauge value.*


Great Harry, thanks for the info.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> This is a shot in the dark, but i find it looks like a tire repair kit? Total guess though


Awl, drill, corkscrew and a common screwdriver. Might be for a bicycle?
Thanks for your thoughts.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Toma777 (Jun 14, 2021)

This guy says it's from Germany: 









						Antique Collectable Cork Screw Multi Tool With Screwdriver,Gimlet, & Pick  | eBay
					

A cool tool.



					www.ebay.com
				




Gimlet tool: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gimlet_(tool)


----------



## Dogo (Jun 14, 2021)

What makes you think its military?  Are there any markings?  Most of the military stuff I've seen would have a part number.


----------



## Toma777 (Jun 14, 2021)

All anybody says about them is "German," and half the listings are in the United Kingdom.









						Vintage pocket multitool old tool awls & screwdriver  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage pocket multitool old tool awls & screwdriver at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						Vintage pocket multitool old tool corkscrew awls & screwdrivers  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage pocket multitool old tool corkscrew awls & screwdrivers at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						Rare German  Cork Screw, Screwdriver ,Gimlet, Pick, Tool Kit in a Tube  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rare German  Cork Screw, Screwdriver ,Gimlet, Pick, Tool Kit in a Tube at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------

